# Help with snakes!



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I found my first snake in the nesting bix this evening. Please give me simple cost friendly ideas to keep them away. Snake had already eaten one of my eggs. I thought of using moth balls around the outsiade bbc.co of the coop yard but out pf the pasture due to I have goats also. Please help. I am terrified of snakes good and bad ones. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure there is much you can do. Dogs, Guineas will alert but won't do a lot to rid your place of them. 

Mothballs are toxic to chickens too. 

A friend of mine started using garden netting just laid on the ground in a long pile around her pens. Snakes would get caught in it and were stopped before getting her. Her issue was rattle snakes, not just chicken or black snakes. That won't work if the birds free range though because they would get caught in it.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah in the old days they would use moth balls, but I have heard that moth balls are not what we should be using around chickens. However with me I place it around the outside of the fence rather then the inside. However the snakes around here still get in by coming through neighbors trees.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I remember seeing somewhere that if you put golf balls in the nest that a snake may think it's an egg and eat it. Since it can't digest a golf ball then it will die. I don't know if it works. I use golf balls so the chickens know where to lay.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

What kind of snake was it? A golf ball does work but the damage can already be done to your flock. Most of the time, even if they eat an egg.. they stay in the coop for quite awhile. Really, doing what we call "snake checks" (searching our 5 acres for them 2x a day) And even then.. they can still sneak in. Hardware cloth is the only thing that can truly keep them from your coop.. and that is only if your run is made from it as well. Keeping their other food sources down can help, cats are said to help.. think it's the whole mouse thing although I have seen them kill them! However, we have about 50 cats in our area and we still get them. keeping your surrounding grass and weeds down. Make sure there are no boards, leaves, or any other places for them to hide. If you have rat aka chicken snakes, they can climb at least a 2 story building so make sure there is hardware cloth on top windows and vents in your coop. We try our best to "manage" the snakes during daylight hours. I do a complete check of the coop before locking them up at night. My coop is critter proof.. unless hubby goes out to check the chicks for their first night outside, opens the door and one crawls in.. we got lucky and he saw it and didn't get bit! Oh and go everywhere with at least a shovel or gun so you aren't stuck yelling for help, afraid to leave it or it would be lost in the coop! Yep, rough one last night for sure!
In all honesty, we had more copperheads yesterday than we did in 6 months combined! I honestly think they are like scorpions and came out with the moon. (fingers crossed anyway!) I hope they go back where they came from for both of our sake! Good luck!


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

If u go to your local fedd store they should have glass eggs. The snake will eat the egg and it will bust inside it and the glass will kill it


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I use golf balls as well but the snake I guess got lucky and picked an actual egg. I also use easter eggs.


----------

